# Newbie, and What Do These Results Mean?



## gandc (Jul 2, 2013)

I am new here. I have not been diagnosed with any type of thyroid problem and I am not on any thyroid meds. Long story short, I have been out of my wits since March 2016. My symptoms are anxiety, palpitations, nausea, lack of appetite, malaise, inner shakes, flu-like feelings. I went to a doctor, and she said it was just anxiety and put me on an anti-depressant. It didn't help. I went to another doc who focuses on natural medicine and she ran blood tests in July 2016. The results are:

Microsomal AB <10 (<35)

Thyroglobulin AB <20 (<40)

Free T4 1.20 (0.71-1.7)

TSH, 3rd Gen. 1.26 (0.270-4.20)

Free T3 2.67 (2.5-4.3)

Ferritin 119 (13-150)

B12 880.5 (211-946)

Vitamin D 35 with a range of 30-100

This doctor quit her practice before I could meet with her to discuss results. Just my luck, right?

From there I tried to exercise, meditate, eat right, take adrenal support vitamins recommened by the natural doc....but no change.

So, went back to doc one a week ago and she changed anti-depressants. So far, no miracles there. She scheduled an appointment for blood work at the end of the month, but WOW, what am I supposed to do until then. I can't really function at all. I feel like I am going mad and I feel very ill.

I am a 57 year old woman with an awesome family and job. However, i can't cope with any of that right now as I feel so crappy. I am acting and feeling the exact opposite of who I really am. I'm ready to give up.

Could these numbers point to anything or are they just fine and I need to move on to accepting I am just a crazy gal 

Thank you in advance.

Cindy


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Vitamin D is way too low as is your FT3 and your FT4 is just right at the middle of the range, so it could stand to be higher, too. What kind of adrenal supplements are you taking? Without testing your cortisol levels throughout the day (with a saliva test), you can't really tell what's going on there and the wrong kind of supplement could make things worse. I would definitely push for a thyroid antibody panel, too, to see if you've got anything going on there.


----------

